
MIT’s PixelPlayer can isolate the sounds of instruments using AI - cristiantyping
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/05/mits-pixelplayer-can-isolate-the-sounds-of-instruments-using-ai/
======
kkaranth
Very interesting. I can see this being useful as a learning tool for
musicians.

